# Video camera recommendations



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm in the market for a good digital video camera. The gopro will be ok for Bowfishing but not coyote hunting. I need quality video and decent battery life in a cold climate.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I'll be watching this thread to see the recommendations as I too am thinking about a good video camera that could possibly be mounted to the rifle.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

I can't get the link to attach.....check out Shotkam, probably not what you're looking for but it's an option. we use it for duck hunting and it's pretty slick. my hunting partner developed it for skeet shooters to see what they are doing right/wrong. not cheap but could have a place for those close shots it will attach on rifles, shotguns, bows.

good luck


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Yeah, I'm looking for optical zoom and tripod mounting.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

If GoPro would ever make it so the lenses could be changed, so it could have a zoom, I'd buy that camera tomorrow. The couple of times that my uncle and I have tried to use a GoPro for hunting, you can barely see what we are looking at. Even a deer at 40 yards looks pretty small, much less a coyote or raccoon. We tried it for Canada goose hunting, but you can't really see which bird you're shooting.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

jimmy shutt said:


> I can't get the link to attach.....check out Shotkam, probably not what you're looking for but it's an option. we use it for duck hunting and it's pretty slick. my hunting partner developed it for skeet shooters to see what they are doing right/wrong. not cheap but could have a place for those close shots it will attach on rifles, shotguns, bows.
> 
> good luck


Link is - http://shotkam.com/


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

thanks dwtrees still learning windows 8... with go pros, ducks look like mosquitoes at 40 yards not to mention the Dr. Seuess mounting bracket needed to attach it to the gun barrel.


----------



## TomKat (Aug 2, 2014)

I really like my Sony action cam. The video quality is very good and the low light capability and slow-motion capability are superior to go pro at half the price.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

fr3d..... nice standing by for the videos.

tomcat...welcome, post up some clips from your sonny.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks for the input folks. I ordered a cannon R50. Hopefully this will put some decent video up for me.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Fred, that's the same camera I've been using (although yours is a new update) and below is a video shot with it. The camera has phenomenal image stabilization. I have mounted it to guns with one of the light-mount clamps on top of a scope. In place of a light, there is a dowel rod with the camera mounting screw. I haven't used it on any heavy recoiling firearms but it sure is cool on a .22 LR when squirrel hunting. Also, had it mounted on my crossbow (atop the scope) but the added weight may have affected the scope aiming. Not sure, but I think recoil was a factor on the crossbow.

It does a good job but low light shooting is poor and when the temperature is cold, I can hear the motor running on the videos. Other than that, it's very good. Make sure to get an extra hi-output battery ($100 more for the Canon model) and you won't run out of juice; keep the factory one as a spare but I never have used it since purchasing the big battery.

Still photos are only 3 MP so even though it has a great optical zoom, resolution is poor quality on long shots. It works fine with good light and for close-up shots including macro.

The microphone is very sensitive. Try to be mindful of wind.

Also, I found the editing software difficult to use (probably just me) and have used Windows Live Moviemaker instead.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

That nice and smooth


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Bumping this back to the top as I am also interested in filming some coyote hunts . Any more tips or advice from anyone ?


----------



## chief33 (Jan 17, 2015)

I use the cannon vixia hfr500 half the price of a GoPro and excellent hd cam I video all my hunting with it got the oversized battery and external boya mic really impressed with its performance


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

I use the Cannon Vixia 500 as well along with a GoPro for a different view to add to the videos. The GoPro is really meant for up close action, anything past 30 yards gets real hard to see.

Mark

Mark

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I use the Canon Vixia, as well. Compact size fits in shirt pocket. HD video with good zoom but it loses resolution on higher power. No good in low light. Motor can be heard on recordings during cold weather. Still pictures suffer with only 3 mp but does well on macro setting. Easy to mount on top of scope. Extra $100 battery needed for sure. Very good image stabilization and sensitive microphone.


----------

